# Roseate bulbs ?



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

This is what is written about the use of Roseate bulbs in aquariums on Dr.s Foster & Smith Pet Supply...
"Light closely matches the chlorophyll adsorption peak in the red spectrum to enhance plant growth. Use with 6,000°K T-5 lamps."
650nm
Given that you have 2 bulbs and a choice in which ones to use, Have you had experience/w trying both of these combinations to see
which one gives/has better plant growth ? Roseate + 6500K.............6500K/6500K
As usual, I bought something which has few options or at least does not have "the" option which I crave.
When once I lived in the land of the T8...I had many an option on bulbs. But now that I've arrived in T5 land I find that a bulb by
Zoo Med in Flora Grow only comes in larger than what I have sizes. Coralife Also has a bulb which is marked "Plant Growth Enhansor"
but once again, it doesn't come smaller than 24"(22")
So the Roseate bulb is my substitute. I've experimented/w bulbs of most brands and types(in the T8) and have mostly always had
one of the Zoo Med Flora Grow bulbs/w some other with it, mostly a 6500K.
I seem to be having some growth(which I didn't get before) on my Tricho and Dwarf Fissidens. It has been 9 days since the change
to the T5's and yes of course I'm as impatient as any child waiting for Christmas so go ahead and get the laugh out of your system
and let me know if you had better/worse or no different results/w the 6500K in both bulbs over the combo/w the Roseate and a 6500K.
The suspense is killing me...LOL...


----------

